# overweight?



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

Do self black mice have overweight issues? I know brindles do but I see a lot of black mice that are big in pet shops.


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

Not that I'm aware, no.


----------



## Serena (Dec 29, 2011)

any animal- no matter the colour- can become obese. 
for some colours like dominant red and brindle there's a genetic disposition for obesity, but as far as I know it doesn't exist in black selfs.
Doesn't mean they can't get fat, though


----------



## athiena14 (Jun 20, 2013)

lol ok, I was just making sure. I know my oldest mouse is huge both in size and obesity, I can't seem to figure out a way to get her to loose weight.


----------



## pro-petz (Nov 14, 2012)

reduce the amount of fatty foods eg oats and sunflower seeds, gradually change to very basic diet and that should help reduce the obesity. Any change in diet should be done gradually over several weeks.


----------

